

Famous Awk One-Liners Explained, Part I - qhoxie
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/awk-one-liners-explained-part-one/

======
qhoxie
This is a fantastic write-up. Lots of good information considering I have
often found myself using one-liners without fully understanding how they work.

